
Lilium Aviation - lelf
http://lilium-aviation.com/
======
cousin_it
Why is this more likely to succeed than the other thousand flying car
companies that I remember, which all failed?

------
thrill
Nice! I do wonder how close to the end design the mockup we see is. It
wouldn't seem from eyeballing it that the multiple small electric engines
could generate sufficient lift for controlled VTOL. This will be a fun project
to follow.

------
aravindet
Is there any engineering information on that site apart from the spec sheet?
Any description of the propulsion system, or how this will accomplish VTOL?

